# New Bike



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

Just picked this up from the shop on Friday, was out of town doing some mountain bike riding and trail work so I only got to ride it about 10 miles. Love it so far.

Orbea Starship Alum frame
60CM
Dura Ace Group
Rolf Vigor Wheels
ITM/Easton parts

16.8lbs, as shown with tool, tube, pump, pedals and Bottle Cages.

I am coming from a Ti Lemond Victorie which I love but it just wasn't stiff enough for me during races. I also went from 9speed Ultegra of 2001 to 10speed Dura Ace 2005.

Once I get some rides in I will post a review. Until then, here is a pic of my new toy. Our team just got in total, 5 new Orbea's, 2 Onix's, 1 Lobular 100, 1 Mitas and 1 Starship. Everyone is prettty excited to go ride.


----------



## lswing (Mar 9, 2005)

*How sweet it is...*

I've only got about 30 miles in but the bike feels great. Super smooth, stiff, and very responsive!

Orbea Mitis, 57cm
Ultegra kit
Shimano wheelset


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Nice bikes*

Lucky for you guys, I wont be able to bring my Orbea Onix home for maybe a month although its at the shop....college really dampers my cash flow...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Angelracer said:


> Lucky for you guys, I wont be able to bring my Orbea Onix home for maybe a month although its at the shop....college really dampers my cash flow...


Patience my friend. Cash flow improves after college. Finish your program, get with what you have and just enjoy the freedom of being young and at school 

Lucky for you, at your age, you're able to have a race level steed. When I was back in college, all I can get my hands on was a Cannondale R500 (w/ Shimano rx100). Loved that bike though 


Joe


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

santosjep said:


> Patience my friend. Cash flow improves after college. Finish your program, get with what you have and just enjoy the freedom of being young and at school
> 
> Lucky for you, at your age, you're able to have a race level steed. When I was back in college, all I can get my hands on was a Cannondale R500 (w/ Shimano rx100). Loved that bike though
> 
> ...



Luckily I'll be able to bring it to Italy this June while Im studying abroad so I guess I might fit in with some of the riders there. But yeah...this bike really is going to be worth it. I cant wait to race it. I'll be ready to race when I get back from Italy this June so, we'll see how the Onix works out


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

*Orbea*

My team rides them and I really like the bikes... I am on an Altec with Carbon rear end, DA 9 speed... Decent bike. Light, stiff, and handles really well... Climbs different than my last bike ( milano 3v ). The Orbea weighs in at about 17 LBS with open pros, winter tires, and a 12-25 ( last time I weighed it ). With Zipp 303 DA 12-23 it about 16 LBS+-.

We are getting Orca's this year with DA 10. Not sure when. Last year we were supposed to have current bike by April but didn't get until July


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Orbea pronunciation*

I am getting a Trek but I am also a fan of Orbea bikes. What is the correct pronunciation on Orbea? Is it Or Bay AH or Or BEE AH?


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Henndo said:


> I am getting a Trek but I am also a fan of Orbea bikes. What is the correct pronunciation on Orbea? Is it Or Bay AH or Or BEE AH?


Or BAY Uh


----------

